# Control Remoto de TV falla cuando hay humedad!



## arroyiitoo (May 1, 2013)

Hola comunidad de foros de electronica! 
Estoy teniendo un problema con el control de mi TV (un lcd lg) que me esta volviendo loco, no se me ocurre cual puede ser el problema asi que paso a contarles:

Un dia cualquiera el control funciona perfecto, PERO los dias de mucha humedad (en general cuando llueve) el control deja de funcionar! toco cualquier boton y no responde, y si la mantengo presionada por 5 o 6 segundos a veces funciona ese boton, y pasa con todos los botones por igual.
Si al dia siguiente esta lindo el dia vuelve a andar bien! jajajaja

Gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2013)

pues, a desarmarlo y limpiarlo ¡¡


----------



## blasroldan (May 2, 2013)

Puede que donde esta el led infrarojo osea el laser se humedesca cuando hay humedad o lluve y  al precionar un boton se produce un ppuente sobre los polos del led por la humedad... tratta de ponerle unas gotitas de silicona en las soldaduras del led aver como te.... y proba en un dia de humedaad de con un cecador de pelo que tire aire caliente desrmarlo y darle con el cdcador y despues armarlo y probar chau saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2013)

mas que por los polos del led ,,, por la base del transistor ,pero es poco problable


----------



## aquileslor (May 2, 2013)

Tenés que desarmarlo y limpiar bien los contactos del teclado ( las gomas). No sé porqué los controles juntan agua entre las dos láminas del teclado. Las limpias con alcohol isopropílico, que se vende, además de las droguerías, en las casas de electrónica.


----------



## Oswymc (May 18, 2021)

Buenos días. Mi apartamento está ubicado relativamente cerca a una subestación eléctrica y en esa misma dirección está ubicado mi tv. Resulta que en menos de 4 meses, ya se me han dañado 3 controles remotos en dos tv diferentes. La subestación tiene que ver con los daños continuados o que puede estar sucediendo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2021)

Oswymc dijo:


> o que puede estar sucediendo?


 
Controles genéricos Chinos + y/o maltrato.


----------



## sergiot (May 18, 2021)

Dudo mucho que eso afecte a un remoto, si así fuese, todo el barrio en donde vivís sufriría los mismos problemas, es solo cuestión de hacer una investigación entre tu vecinos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2021)

No describes cuál es el "daño" de los mandos.

Yo tengo a unos 50 paso la valla de una subestación eléctrica desde hace más de 20 años y hasta ahora no he tenido problema con los aparatos o no se han podido achacar los fallos a la cercanía de ésta.. Y eso que la línea de alta tensión pasa por debajo.

Antes de que provocará daños en los mandos sería más fácil que éstos se produjeran el los aparatos conectados a la Red, televisores, decodificadores, electrodomésticos, cargadores, etc..


----------



## el_patriarca (May 18, 2021)

Revisaste las pilas?


----------

